# Rebuild manual for Atlas craftsman



## joebiplane (Dec 12, 2012)

I have purchased rebuild manuals for South bend 9" -10K   and one for SB  10L (Heavy 10)  and they are magnificient.  
*Does anyone sell a similar type " Guide Book"  for  Craftsman/ Atlas   12"  ( with QQCGB )*  ???????

any info/help appreciated
joe


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 12, 2012)

I have not seen or heard of one. Try Clausings to see if there is one available.
Pierre


----------

